# [gelöst] broken /usr/lib/cpufreqd_nvclock.la

## malisha

Hey,

hab heute nach einem größeren Update mal wieder ein revdep-rebuild ausgeführt. Es lief auch alles ganz normal durch, keine Fehlermeldung. Habe dann revdep-rebuild nochmals ausgeführt und ein Fehler tauchte nochmal auf:

```
[ 36% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/cpufreqd_nvclock.la (requires -lbackend)
```

Das führt dazu, dass sys-power/cpufreqd neu emergt wird. Zuerst habe ich bei -lbackend auf ein use flag geschlossen und deshalb cpufreqd mit -lbackend in /etc/portage/package.use eingetragen. Hab dann erstmal emerge --newuse cpufreqd ausgeführt, es wurde allerdings nichts neu emergt. Habe noch zweimal revdep-rebuild ausgeführt, der Fehler bleibt.

Cpufreqd scheint normal zu laufen, der Prozessor wird runtergetaktet so wie immer. Mit Overclocking hab ich mich noch nicht so viel beschäftigt, macht bei meinem Laptop auch eher wenig Sinn.

Eine Suche mit Google hat leider keine treffenden Ergebnisse gebracht. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man den Link wieder reparieren könnte?

Lg, malishaLast edited by malisha on Mon Aug 03, 2009 8:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## malisha

Habe jetzt mal auf die neuere Version (cpufreqd-2.2.1) geupdatet, leider keine Veränderung.

Hat denn wirklich niemand eine Idee, wie man den Link fixen könnte?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Meldet revdep-rebuild dieses "Problem" auch dann, wenn du 

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

 ausführst?

----------

## malisha

Ja, hab revdep-rebuild -i zweimal ausgeführt, aber das "Problem" meldet sich immernoch. 

Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Die USE="lbackend" gibt es meines Wissens nicht für "sys-power/cpufreqd"

magst du bitte noch ein wenig Info hinzufügen?

zb die Ausgaben von 

```
emerge -pv sys-power/cpufreqd

equery b cpufreqd_nvclock.la

emerge --info
```

----------

## malisha

Hey,

erstmal danke für die Antwort  :Smile: 

Hier die Info:

```
 emerge -pv sys-power/cpufreqd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/cpufreqd-2.2.1  USE="acpi apm lm_sensors nvidia pmu -nforce2" 0 kB

```

```
equery b cpufreqd_nvclock.la

[ Searching for file(s) cpufreqd_nvclock.la in *... ]

sys-power/cpufreqd-2.2.1 (/usr/lib/cpufreqd_nvclock.la)

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/livecd-kernel-1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 1: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-58-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Jul 2009 18:30:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X accessibility acl acpi alsa amarok apm audacious berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus devil dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glx gpm gstreamer hal hddtemp iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Olis

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Die USE="lbackend" gibt es meines Wissens nicht für "sys-power/cpufreqd"
> 
> magst du bitte noch ein wenig Info hinzufügen?
> ...

 

Hi, habe heute das USE-Flag "nvidia" aktiviert und jetzt das gleiche Problem, cpufreqd will permanent neu installiert werden.

```
[ 49% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/cpufreqd_nvclock.la (requires -lbackend)
```

Eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte ist natürlich vorhanden:

```
frodo ~ # lspci|grep -i nvidia

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
```

```
frodo ~ # emerge -pv sys-power/cpufreqd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/cpufreqd-2.1.1  USE="acpi lm_sensors nvidia pmu -apm -nforce2" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

frodo ~ # equery b cpufreqd_nvclock.la

[ Searching for file(s) cpufreqd_nvclock.la in *... ]

sys-power/cpufreqd-2.1.1 (/usr/lib/cpufreqd_nvclock.la)
```

```
frodo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 31 Jul 2009 23:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="POSIX"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa apache2 arts artswrappersuid asf audiofile bash-completion binary-drivers bzip2 cairo caps cdparanoia cdr chm clamav cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups dbm dbus dmi doc dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread emacs embedded encode esd exif expat extrafilters fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm gif gimp glitz glut gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv icq id3 idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib jadetex java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kipi kpathsea lame lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate logwatch lzo mad mbox midi mikmod mime mjpeg mmx mmxext mng moneyplex mono motif mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn mudflap musicbrainz mysql mysqli ncurses nls npp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia offensive ogg ole openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcre pda pdf perl pmu png posix ppds pppd print python pyzord qt-static qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime razor rdesktop readline reflection rtc samba sasl scanner sdl sensord session sharedmem slang smp snmp sockets sox spell spl sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs syslog tcl tcpd tidy tiff tk toolbar tools truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vim-syntax vim-with-x visualization vorbis webkit win32codecs wxwindows x86 xcomposite xft xine xinetd xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev vga v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Olis

----------

## malisha

Danke Olis,

cpufreqd mit -nvidia zu kompilieren scheint tatsächlich das Problem zu beheben. Hab zwar auf gentoo-portage.com gelesen, dass +nvidia das overclocking plugin aktiviert, aber hätte nie gedacht, dass das irgendwie Probleme bereiten könnte, zumal ich media-video/nvclock auch emergt hab.

Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?

----------

## Olis

 *malisha wrote:*   

> Danke Olis,
> 
> cpufreqd mit -nvidia zu kompilieren scheint tatsächlich das Problem zu beheben. Hab zwar auf gentoo-portage.com gelesen, dass +nvidia das overclocking plugin aktiviert, aber hätte nie gedacht, dass das irgendwie Probleme bereiten könnte, zumal ich media-video/nvclock auch emergt hab.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?

 

Eine Erklärung nicht, aber es gibt einen Bug-Report zu diesem Problem.

Olis

----------

## malisha

Super, dann werde ich den Bug mal dort weiter verfolgen, Problem gelöst  :Smile: 

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

